# Ebay garage doors



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Morning guys and girlies, been looking at new roller garage doors and recently saw these just wondered if anybody would rate or have experienced them and how do they fair up to security

Also has anybody fitter there own? Can't imagine I would be all that hard? Mount the door, fix the tracks get it all lined up and wired up, surly piece of **** 
Any help or advice welcome

Said doors 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric-...Home_Garden_Doors_LE&var=&hash=item19d7228401


----------



## Plane (Sep 1, 2008)

I didn't do my own but next time I would. Looked very easy to fit. The frame / runner gets bolted to the wall on the inside and then the door fitted. Wire it up and set the open and close points on the motor. 
I've removed and refitted my dad's and it was handy but you need two people and three is even better. 

One thing I'm sorry I didn't do is get an insulated door.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I found the company that eventually supplied and fitted my roller garage door via eBay. Prices were excellent and the quality was there too. Only took them about an hour to install and its still working with no issues after 3 years.

I'll PM you their details for a quote.


----------



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Magic thanks for the reply guys and my only preferences with it is that it's electric and remote control as I work night shift and it's obviously Easter to get the car in and out the garage, and insulated wouldn't not bother me as I work for an oil and gas company so can get cheap gas for a heater lol plus the fact the garage is only single skin so won't make that much of a difference


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

I have been looking into doors too, the one on my garage is an standard metal one and barely holds up to a stiff breeze let alone someone trying to break in.
Unfortunately finding it not so easy to find one in the right size as ours is a little oversized for an off the shelf one and not had a single response from eBay sellers for a custom quote over the last three months of trying.
I don't believe that rollers are that secure though, if you watch this video -
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc-7gseXHEM#t=70 - they don't survive long from a relatively quick and quiet attack. Obviously this is pitched against a security one, which is an advert so mileage may vary. 
Easily sorted with an extra lock kit though for the £1000 saved. I had a quote from our local place that does these, was £1400 installed!


----------



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

That quite expensive but can you really compromise on security, I don't expect the ebay door to be the most secure but had planned to purchase http://www.solonsecurity.co.uk/product_info.php?product_id=190&cat=46 ?iframe=true along with said door.
Also possibly a couple slip bolts inside or out, might be a bit OTT but got to try make it harder for the scum wanting in I suppose


----------



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

But having said that the hole point of the remote was to open it early in the morning when I finish work, so If I put all that gear on it would defeat the purpose of the remote lol


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Chris_R;45843is install6 said:


> I have been looking into doors too, the one on my garage is an standard metal one and barely holds up to a stiff breeze let alone someone trying to break in.
> Unfortunately finding it not so easy to find one in the right size as ours is a little oversized for an off the shelf one and not had a single response from eBay sellers for a custom quote over the last three months of trying.
> I don't believe that rollers are that secure though, if you watch this video -
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc-7gseXHEM#t=70 - they don't survive long from a relatively quick and quiet attack. Obviously this is pitched against a security one, which is an advert so mileage may vary.
> Easily sorted with an extra lock kit though for the £1000 saved. I had a quote from our local place that does these, was £1400 installed!


 I have looked at a lot of doors for my new garage workshop build and ended up been shocked how unsecure they are. To the point I've beefed up the door on the home garage now!
I found that video slightly misleading if you look close.. What happens is the locking arms on standard doors need to be at a steep angle. If they are not you can push the door up the wall above the roller if no box is fitted.
A way round this is to add extra wooden latts above the top latt of the door between the locking arms so if the door is attempted to be lifted up it hits the latts and cannot move any further. This way it does not simply depends on the plastic locking arms to hold it down. You can also add electronic locks to the door at the bottom. 
Imo a thing to also loom at is an alloy door is very easy to break into as its thin aluminiun. Its like cutting into an alloy can! Single skin ones are even easier. I found it worth upgrading to an industrial insulated steel curtain over the aluminium domestic version for extra security.
I found auto-roll on ebay easy to deal with and not badly priced.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Den13 said:


> That quite expensive but can you really compromise on security, I don't expect the ebay door to be the most secure but had planned to purchase http://www.solonsecurity.co.uk/product_info.php?product_id=190&cat=46 ?iframe=true along with said door.
> Also possibly a couple slip bolts inside or out, might be a bit OTT but got to try make it harder for the scum wanting in I suppose


I don't think those work with roller doors mate, they are designed for up and over doors as they stop the bottom of the door from coming outwards.
http://www.saundersonsecurity.co.uk/acatalog/Autolok_Stoppa_Garage_Lock_Double_AGLD1.html looks simple and is at least something without much fuss - which is the compromise. I could easily make my garage like Fort Knox, but then would I use the security when it takes 30 minutes to unlock and lock it all and then I have to mess about with the motorbike getting it all locked up too?
I think you can have "enough" security, stop the casual opportunist smack heads, but nothing is going to stop a proper thief who has targeted you for something specific, they will just kick down your door and demand the keys anyway.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 12, 2006)

I bought ours from ebay seller which was the autoroll factory.
Door was made to measure, and as neighbour and i ordered together we got a great deal.

Then it was a simple installation job that we managed beetween us and he is 80+

I have seem many of theses doors fitted on many garages from different manufacturers but i can say 90% are identical units as all slats and parts are made by one manufacturer.

Only differences are with the control boxes. Ours are very simple boxes to hold receivers and relays etc, but others have integral lights etc

Keyfobs differ in styles but will all do the same job.

Big difference is some are not supplied with safety devices, ours had a simple beam and reflector which i chose not to fit but detter doors have an integrated sensor on the bottom edge of the door.

Also bear in mind that dark colours will expand more in sunlight than lighter.

Security wise i have 2 heavy duty door alarm contacts fitted to mine and linked to house alarm, any lifting...bells ringing.


----------



## salim (Apr 13, 2013)

Interesting stuff I have a roller shutter, key operated and just got a remote module to work on top of the key. Are these a easy fit? 

Also the shutter is very stiff noisy, probably just needs cleaning/greasing as not been used by previous owners. What is the maintenance on these, just cleaning the guides?


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Den13 said:


> Morning guys and girlies, been looking at new roller garage doors and recently saw these just wondered if anybody would rate or have experienced them and how do they fair up to security
> 
> Also has anybody fitter there own? Can't imagine I would be all that hard? Mount the door, fix the tracks get it all lined up and wired up, surly piece of ****
> Any help or advice welcome
> ...


Thanks for the link Den13 - managed to get a custom quote off these guys within a couple of hours - it's £635 plus delivery which is way cheaper than our local place (half the price for the same door build near enough - bar the fact I have to fit it myself, and looking at guides on it, it's not much more than fitting a frame to the lintel/sides nice and square - if you can put a shelf up level I doubt it's more than an hour or so's work)


----------



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Not a problem chris, if you go through with the purchase lots of pic remember lol and an in-depth review  also can I ask what sizes you requested


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Den13 said:


> Not a problem chris, if you go through with the purchase lots of pic remember lol and an in-depth review  also can I ask what sizes you requested


216CM HIGH, 251CM WIDE.
They do a model up from the one on eBay which covers the larger sizes.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Be carefull looking at cheap roller shutter doors. By the law they MUST have a safety edge, they can also have an infra red beam but in addition to and NOT in place of the safety edge. Also you want a quality motor, somfy are regarded as the best. My garage door cost £1700 fitted and with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Rollerdor from eBay 
Really pleased with it!!

Me and my dad fitted it took 2hrs to do!!


----------



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

That's looking good mate, how do you feel about it? Is it sturdy and secure feeling or is it a case of you get what you pay for? Also is it remote controlled.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes IMO it is, it would take me a while to get through it!! 
And yes 2 fobs included with safety close (hold button down on fob style) 
Keeps noise in/out too!


----------



## Den13 (Mar 3, 2013)

Well certainly seams to be a good buy these doors, can i ask how much as size looks quite similar to mine also you could post a pic with it half open showing the cracking focus off


----------

